# 2008 CR1 Made by Giant



## wayno1 (Oct 28, 2007)

From what I have read previously on this forum, Scott's are made in China by Topkey. I have seen posts of the manufacturers checklist that is by Topkey

I bought a brand new 08 CR1 Team (105) and it came with a Giant stem, I asked the bike fitter if this was a mistake....and he replied no, as he had just put the bike together (I had waited 1 month for it to come in). Also, the sticker on the bottom bracket says Made in Taiwan.

So are 08 Scott's made by Giant?

Hey it doesn't matter anyway. I'l hanging to go for my first big ride on the CR1 tomorrow


----------



## Addicted (Jun 14, 2007)

Good reading on where bikes are "made".

http://allanti.com/page.cfm?PageID=328

My Addict has a sticker on the bottom "Made in Taiwan". According to this article, good chance it is supplied by Giant.


----------



## martins (Feb 6, 2007)

*made by Giant*

Like all plasma and LCD screens which are made by about 3 companies in China an Korea, they just stick a different label on them,


----------



## Beanland (Aug 28, 2007)

Addicted said:


> Good reading on where bikes are "made".
> 
> http://allanti.com/page.cfm?PageID=328
> 
> My Addict has a sticker on the bottom "Made in Taiwan". According to this article, good chance it is supplied by Giant.



Brilliant information will keep this for the bike snob arguments on the road/trail

Cheers Andy B


----------



## Lancer8XT (Sep 5, 2007)

I just got an 08 CR1 team with 105 also. Mine has a scottusa stem. Yours probably was a slip up at the factory that the LBS didn't feel like fixing.


----------



## roadboy (Apr 1, 2003)

according to a giant rep I know, they do make Scott frames now, dont know how long they have been doing it though. He did say scott does all of there own R&D and simply uses Giant's state of the art factroy to do the carbon work. 
of course a rep said this so that makes it at least half un-true


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

My Scott was made in the USA by Americans in Levi jeans with Snap-On Tools while drinking Budwiser beer and listening to John Couger Mellencamp. I only ride it when my Chevy Camaro Z-28 is in the shop.


----------



## chrvolt (Aug 16, 2007)

Lancer8XT said:


> I just got an 08 CR1 team with 105 also. Mine has a scottusa stem. Yours probably was a slip up at the factory that the LBS didn't feel like fixing.


Mine also had a Scott 110mm stem, which i replaced with the masterpiece Thomson X2 100mm


----------



## dover (Apr 5, 2007)

both my CR1 and my addict have "QC by Topeak" stickers on them. I heard that Topeak is a division of Topkey which would lead me to believe that topkey make the SCOTT carbon frames.
Mt Scott aluminum cross frame however did not have this sticker. I think these are made my Kenesis but that is just a guess.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

My CR-1 was painted with Lead Paint. I am sending it back before it poisons me!!!


----------



## dover (Apr 5, 2007)

*dont worry about it*



sevencycle said:


> My CR-1 was painted with Lead Paint. I am sending it back before it poisons me!!!



You'll only get poisoned if you lick your Frame.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

sevencycle said:


> My Scott was made in the USA by Americans in Levi jeans with Snap-On Tools while drinking Budwiser beer and listening to John Couger Mellencamp. I only ride it when my Chevy Camaro Z-28 is in the shop.


Yes, but your Z-28 was made in Mexico by Mexicans wearing Levis they also made while, for reasons known only to them, they were listening to Barry Manilow.

Edit: And if you ever see a 'made in America' label on your car, it's a sure bet it was made in Mexico or Canada. My brother used to work in the auto industry and says more than one maker used that trick because America is two continents, not one country.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

dover said:


> You'll only get poisoned if you lick your Frame.


 I was told if you lick it you get high or was that a toad...I will let you know


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

dover said:


> You'll only get poisoned if you lick your Frame.


The real problem with lead paint is that it adds six pounds to the frame  Titanium or CF paint is the way to go :thumbsup: (Don't quote me, but I think I read somewhere that when they got rid of white lead in paint they replaced it with titanium dioxide).


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

California L33 said:


> The real problem with lead paint is that it adds six pounds to the frame  Titanium or CF paint is the way to go :thumbsup: (Don't quote me, but I think I read somewhere that when they got rid of white lead in paint they replaced it with titanium dioxide).


Then if I get rid of lead paint my bike will be 7 lbs!!!


----------

